# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Aclimatación de la palta Has

## yoel

Hola a todo aquel q me pueda ayudar porfavor comente a mi pregunta
se lo agradeceria mucho :Confused:  
Soy un estudiante de agronomia :Big Grin:  y me gustaria saber hasta q altura se puede 
sembrar la palta has pues tengo pensado sembrar este tipo de palta pero
nose si cresera porq nose hasta que altura crese y si es resistente al frio :Confused: ... ??Temas similares: Ofrezco Palta hass y palta fuerte

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Holam Yoel, el palto has desde el nivel del mar, costa 200 msnm, hasta 2500 msnm, Sierra Ancash,  pero las mejores condiciones entre , 500 a 1800 msnm, sierra de huanuco, Abancay, caraz, etc es de tolerancia media al frio. 
InG. Fernando Malpartida 
Huaral

----------


## yoel

gracias por su respuesta        InG. Fernando Malpartida 
me ayudo mucho
saludos.

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Ing. Malpartida, permitame una consulta, por favor.
Mi chacra queda a 2 km. de Sayan, camino a Churin. Esta dividida en dos por la carretera a Churin.
La carretera no es asfaltada y por el transito de buses y camiones mineros principalmente, hay mucho polvo. El servicio de mantenimiento de la carretera no me permite poner rompemuelles para evitar que los vehiculos pasen corriendo en demasia y levanten mucho polvo.
Hoy mis paltos hass estan floreando regularmente.
Que tanto puede afectar el polvo y tierra a la floracion, polinizacion, cuajado, desarrollo, etc. ?
Creo que estando en floracion no puedo lavarlos a presion, no ?
Que me recomendaria sobre el particular.
Le agradezco de antemano.
Atte.
Hugo

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Hola Hugo, tendrias que colocar mallas o tambien arboles corta viento  ya que ese polvo es muy fino es puro limo que deja los camiones al pasar constantemente, ademas en floracion no podras lavar los arboles , despues cuando los frutros esten del tamaño de uan aceituna podras lavar.El polvo afecta seriamente al palto, limita la fotosintesis por lo tanto el crecimiento , al cuajado (poco fruto), la aparicion de plagas como aranitas y querezas etc.
Ing; Fernando Malpartida LL.
Huaral

----------


## Alper

Estimado Fernando Malpartida:
En Cajamarca, he observado hermosas plantas de palta, con frutos de cascara negra y fina, son pequeñas, pero muy sabrosas.
Altitud de Cajamarca: 2,650 msnm.
Que variedad recomendarias para esta altitud, bajo un manejo con riego tecnificado y empleando la tecnologia adecuada.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Estimado AMIGO, DE LAS PALTAS QUE HABLAS NEGRAS SE TRATA DE PALTAS DE LA RAZA MEXICANA QUE ABUNDAN POR TODA LA SIERRA DEL PERU, ESO SIRVE DE PATRON PARA OTRAS VARIEDADES DE PALTAS, ESCOJE LAS MEJORES DE TAMAÑO GRANDE DE SEMILLA, Y FORMA UNIFORME DEL FRUTO QUE SEA DE UN SOLO ARBOL O MAXIMO 2 .ADEMAS LA MEJOR VARIEDAD ADAPTADA PARA ESA ALTITUD, ES LA VARIEDAD, FUERTE , LA VARIEDAD HASS, CRECE CON CIERTA LIMITACIONES.LA PALTA FUERTE ES LA Q  MAS SE VENDE ADEMAS HAY EMPRESAS QUE COMPRA PARA EXPÒRTAR.CUALQUIER DUDA ESCRIBES: arariwa25@hotmail.com
sALUDOS
ING.FERNANDO MALPARTIDA LL.
HUARAL

----------


## zorrilla.ruben

Hola  
Buen dia amigos, estoy organizando asociaciones de productores de palto de las provincias de HUaura y BARRANCA hermanos productores de palto escriban al correo zorrilla.ruben@hotmail.com o al cel 982745377 o al nextel 635*7543 en alianza Promicion agraria + Proyecto PRA + MUnicipalidades  
atte  
ruben

----------


## robcho

Ing. Malpartida le agradecería mucho absolviera mis siguientes inquietudes:
¿Qué variedad de palta sería la mejor para utilizarla como patrón para empezar el cultivo de paltas hass que deseo hacer en tierras que manejo en Quipan, jurisdicción de Canta; la palta mexicana, la topa topa o la sutano. Estoy más o menos a 1600 mts. s.n.m. También desearía saber si me es conveniente comprar plantones ya injertados con un año de antigüedad y que han sido contenidos en bolsas de plástico anchas durante ese lapso de tiempo; cuantos años cree que podrían durar esos plantones después de ser sembrados y si podrían presentarse problemas en las raíces.
Le agradezco por anticipado sus respuestas y/o comentarios expresándole mis respetuosos saludos.

----------


## joseluiscanales

Lo mas recomendable es sembrar plantones de al menos 8 meses de edad ,mas tiempo puedes tener problemas radiculares ahora con respecto al patrón te recomendaría para esa zona el topa topa o mexicola como le dicen porque en si topa topa ya se perdió esa variedad, ahora todas son mexicola si tienes facilidad para hacer tus planta es mejor que hagas patrones y después injertes en campo lo ideal es que hagas tus patrones en estos momentos para que puedas injertarlos en el mes de febrero a marzo mas tarde ya no vas a encontrar yemas vegetativas si no yemas con inducción a floración y eso no es recomendable ,suerte.
saludos
JL

----------

robcho

----------


## robcho

Muchas gracias José Luis por contestar mi mensaje, me has dado muchas luces respecto a lo que pregunté. Un amigo me ha aconsejado que también siembre mango kent, no sé si sería bueno hacerlo, serías tan amable de darme una opinión. Nuevamente muchas gracias y muchos saludos.

----------


## joseluiscanales

Mira el mango ultimamente no ha tenido muy buenos precios en algunas zonas pero yo me inclinaria mas por sembrar paltos por que los costos son casi los mismos y la rentabilidad es mayor y otra opcion interesantes seria sembrar granados es una muy buena alternativa buenos rendimientos al segundo año estas obteniendo unos 10000kg a 1.3 dolares kilo con un % exportable de 70% y tus costos de produccion no debe superar 4000 dolares la ha y al tercer año minimo debes de estar en 20 tn /ha  eso si debes tener un buen manejo tecnico y hacer las cosas oprtunas en su momento bueno suerte saludos .
JL

----------

robcho

----------


## robcho

Agradezco mucho los consejos que me has dado, en lo que se refiere a la palta hass continuaré sembrado mas plantas, no precise en mi pregunta original que ya tenía paltos sembrados, mi duda se daba porque me habían dicho que la variedad sutano era la mejor y las plantas que ya había sembrado las hice utilizando el patrón topa topa y mejicana; gracias a tus consejos ahora sé que debo seguir utilizando los mismos patrones porque mexicola es la mejicana, ¿verdad?. En cuanto a tu consejo de dedicarme al cultivo de granado, en lugar del mango, ha despertado mi interés todo lo que me has dicho, cada vez se escucha mas de que es un cultivo muy prometedor. Nuevamente te pediría que me dijeras como puedo empezar con este cultivo, de que manera hay que sembrar las plantas, que cuidado especial debo tener y demás detalles importantes; la verdad me ha parecido muy interesante las ventajas que me has mencionado de dedicarme al granado pero no tengo idea de como comenzar, yo vivo en Huaral y no sé si en los viveros de aquí conseguiré los patrones, por favor dime con que variedad tendría que trabajar, como ya lo sabes el microclima del lugar donde manejo las tierras, es sub tropical y según lo que he visto en internet, después de tu consejo, tengo el clima ideal. Disculpa las molestias y anticipadamente te agradezco la asesoría. También buena suerte para tí y muchos saludos.

----------


## robcho

Estimado José Luis deseo también preguntarte -aunque esta pregunta ya no debería hacerla en este foro- sobre si es conveniente comprar la planta de granado ya injertada o si mejor se hace el injerto cuando ya está plantado el granado en el suelo; también quisiera saber hasta que altura (m.s.m.) prospera este cultivo. Te agradezco anticipadamente tus respuestas. Aprecio mucho tu ayuda. Saludos.

----------


## joseluiscanales

Las plantas de granada es mejor sembrarlas a pie franco es decir sembrar la variedad sin injertar ,ya que se han obtenidos resultados erraticos sembrados la variedad wonderful injertadas sobre patrones criollos , bueno de acuerdo al tema de altura solo e sembrado hasta los 500 m.s.n.m a mas altura sinceramente no se como se comportara pero tedigo que es una planta que se adecua mejor a climas secos y aridos que a los humedos ,ya que es una plantas muy sensible a enfermedades como alternaria y botrytis.
Saludos.
suerte
JL

----------

roher

----------


## robcho

Estimado amigo José Luis, te agradezco mucho por tu asesoría, debo decierte que desgraciadamente por algunos contratiempos debo posponer el cultivo de granado que pensaba realizar animado por tus consejos, ahora solo me queda cuidar mis paltos, de los cuales temo que sean atacados todos por la tristeza, la verdad es que ya he perdido algunos por esta enfermedad; en cuanto reparé que los árboles estaban amarillentos y débiles distancié la frecuencia de riego, apartando también el paso del agua de los troncos y he visto que algunas de las plantas reaccionaron positivamente mientras que por otras ya no se pudo hacer nada. Pero veo que no solo es el hecho de regar las plantas con menos frecuencia, apartando sus troncos del agua, sino que tengo que curarlas a la brevedad para prevenir muchas pérdidas. En manuales que he descargado de Internet y en otras páginas web sobre el cultivo, aconsejan el uso de Metalaxyl + Mancozeb ó Tiofanato metílico al suelo y aplicaciones foliares de Fosetil aluminio al 60%. Ayer averigüe en una tienda de agroquímicos y me ofrecieron el PONTIAC que contiene 10% de Metalaxyl y 64% de Mancozeb; el vendedor ofreció conseguirme un producto con mas contenido de Metalaxyl, hasta un 35%, pero sin Mancozeb. Agradecería su opinión respecto a lo que le acabo de mencionar. También he visto en los manuales y en la web que se recomienda realizar la técnica de solarización y la aplicación de estiércol de bovino + harina de alfalfa para acabar con los patógenos del suelo, quisiera por favor me aconsejara la manera más práctica y rápida para curar mis paltos y prevenir que se enfermen los que están sanos. Dime por favor la forma de hacer las aplicaciones y la frecuencia con que debo hacerlas.
Aprecio mucho tu ayuda y agradezco anticipadamente tus consejos. Muchos saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado amigo José Luis, te agradezco mucho por tu asesoría, debo decierte que desgraciadamente por algunos contratiempos debo posponer el cultivo de granado que pensaba realizar animado por tus consejos, ahora solo me queda cuidar mis paltos, de los cuales temo que sean atacados todos por la tristeza, la verdad es que ya he perdido algunos por esta enfermedad; en cuanto reparé que los árboles estaban amarillentos y débiles distancié la frecuencia de riego, apartando también el paso del agua de los troncos y he visto que algunas de las plantas reaccionaron positivamente mientras que por otras ya no se pudo hacer nada. Pero veo que no solo es el hecho de regar las plantas con menos frecuencia, apartando sus troncos del agua, sino que tengo que curarlas a la brevedad para prevenir muchas pérdidas. En manuales que he descargado de Internet y en otras páginas web sobre el cultivo, aconsejan el uso de Metalaxyl + Mancozeb ó Tiofanato metílico al suelo y aplicaciones foliares de Fosetil aluminio al 60%. Ayer averigüe en una tienda de agroquímicos y me ofrecieron el PONTIAC que contiene 10% de Metalaxyl y 64% de Mancozeb; el vendedor ofreció conseguirme un producto con mas contenido de Metalaxyl, hasta un 35%, pero sin Mancozeb. Agradecería su opinión respecto a lo que le acabo de mencionar. También he visto en los manuales y en la web que se recomienda realizar la técnica de solarización y la aplicación de estiércol de bovino + harina de alfalfa para acabar con los patógenos del suelo, quisiera por favor me aconsejara la manera más práctica y rápida para curar mis paltos y prevenir que se enfermen los que están sanos. Dime por favor la forma de hacer las aplicaciones y la frecuencia con que debo hacerlas.
> Aprecio mucho tu ayuda y agradezco anticipadamente tus consejos. Muchos saludos.

 Hola Roberto: 
Te recomendaría adjuntar algunas fotos a tu mensaje para que podamos ver el estado de tus paltos... Suerte con la recuperación de las plantas. 
Saludos

----------

robcho

----------


## joseluiscanales

Buenas que tal para el caso de Phythoptora  te recomendaría realizar aplicaciones de Phyton de forma folear a una dosis de 0.500 lt/cil y aplicaciones de fosfito de potasio ,yo uso mayormente trafos k a un dosis de 0.500/cil de forma periódica mas o menos con una distancia de 15 días después de la ultima aplicación a la vez aplica trafos k a una dosis de 0.500 litros en 20 litros de agua en drench en las plantas con síntomas de la enfermedad de esa mezcla aplica 2 litros alrededor del planta supuesta mente donde se encuentran las raíces vas a ver una mejoría rapida en las plantas, si las plantas están afectadas en demasía realiza una poda para rebajar los arboles y quilate el agua hasta que tenga nuevos brotes y aplica todos los tratamientos antes mencionados. 
suerte saludos 
JL

----------

robcho

----------


## robcho

Muchísimas gracias José Luis por tus consejos, gracias a tu ayuda me estás evitando que esté a ciegas adivinando la mejor manera de curar a  mis plantas, y gracias a tu asesoría voy de forma segura a atacar la enfermedad. Tu afirmación de que voy a ver mejoría rápida en mis paltos me causa un gran alivio, me tranquiliza mucho. Quiero comentarte que usaba regularmente el Phyton para fortalecer mis plantas, además de curar a las que pudieran necesitarlo, pero sucedió que después de estar usando el producto por buen tiempo, un amigo, vendedor de la casa de agroquímicos donde compro,  me recomendó que lo aplicara mezclado con ácido umico para un resultado todavía mejor, cosa que hice notando al poco tiempo un decaimiento en mis plantas. No sé si la mezcla creada fue demasiado fuerte para  mis paltos o quizás solo habrá sido una coincidencia y que las plantas manifestaran ese decaimiento por un riego inadecuado de mi parte, la verdad no lo sé, aunque en su momento creí lo primero. Nuevamente muchas gracias por tus indicaciones, las llevaré a cabo rápidamente, en verdad me estás ayudando mucho. 
Saludos.

----------


## robcho

Hola José Luis:
Podrías decirme por favor cuál es la frecuencia de riego adecuada, acostumbro a hacerlo cada 7 días, ¿estará bien así?, mi suelo es pedregoso, con cascajo; por otra parte no sé si estaré haciendo bien pero he alejado el paso del agua quedando esta aproximadamente a un metro de las raíces, el riego que hago es a través de microtubos. He hecho los surcos, por donde hago pasar el agua y que rodean a las plantas, un poco mas lejos de lo que estaban para que sean las propias raíces las que se dirijan al agua.  Me gustaría que me des tu opinión respecto a lo que he mencionado. Muchas gracias por tus consejos.
Saludos

----------


## joseluiscanales

Mira con respecto a tu pregunta tendria q ver tu campo ,para darte a una respuesta mas segura  por q el riego depende de la edad de la planta y el estado en que se encuentra pero si tu suelo es cascajoso tendria q saber q tamaño de suelo aprovechable tiene tu terreno si es que la capa arable es  de 50cm mas o  menos de eso, tambien va depender tu riego y de las temperaturas q tengas ahora de alejar demasiado el agua de las raices no es lo recomendable lo ideal es que el agua se encuentre aprovechable para la planta de la manera mas facil y adecuada ,si pudieras tener los datos de temperatura y tipo de suelo mas exacto y se puedes mandar fotos te podria ayudar mas 
suerte 
saludos
JL

----------

robcho

----------


## robcho

Muchas gracias José Luis por tu ayuda, este fin de semana veré lo de tomar las fotografías de mi campo para adjuntarlas en los próximos mensajes. Disculpa el no haber sido preciso en mi último mensaje, la mayor parte de mis plantas están próximas a cumplir 4 años, esperando cosechar desde fines de enero próximo; el suelo tiene cascajo, es verdad, pero quizás exageré cuando te dije que era cascajoso, la capa arable tiene la dimensión, o quizás sea mayor en algunos sectores, a lo que me preguntaste. En cuanto a la temperatura estamos en otoño pero a veces tenemos días soleados, pero por supuesto no tan intensos como en verano, a pesar de los días nublados debo decir que no hace frío y algunos días llueve pero levemente. El paso del agua está más o menos a un metro del tronco del palto, y no de las raíces como dije, pero ya me preocupó que me digas que debo poner el agua mas cerca a las raíces para que éstas la aprovechen sin problemas. Otra consulta, por favor dime con que frecuencia puedo aplicar potasio vía foliar y específicamente qué producto podrías recomendarme para que lo aprovechen mejor mis plantas.
Nuevamente muchas gracias y muchos éxitos. Saludos. 
Roberto

----------


## Alper

Estimado Jose Luis Canales:
Aunque me salgo del tema principal, anteriormente se comentó sobre el granado, indicabas que se podria obtener rendimientos de 10,000 Kg al segundo año, y 20,000 al tercer año. Requiero contactar contigo para desarrollar un proyecto, para un  grupo de agricultores, dentro de los cuales me incluyo.
A la espera de tus noticias, recibe mi cordial saludo.

----------


## joseluiscanales

q tal alper no hay problema mi numero es 976386488 mi correo es jcanales@danper.com

----------


## miguelitz25

Hola Yoel 
Somos Biocare Medical SAC, empresa dedicada a proveer a  pequeños y grandes organizaciones agro industriales de equipos de medición como PH metros, Refractometros y Conductimetros necesarios para  asegurar la calidad y potencialidad de los suelos para la siembra. 
Sí gustas puedes ingresar a  nuestro portal web: www.biocaremedical.com.pe

----------


## Wilmmer Ivan

hola a todos, quisiera  saber si es necesario hacer un estudio de suelo y donde lo hacen para plantar palta hass. y tambien quisiera sabe si es necesario lavar el suelo para sacar el salitre ya que mi terreno es arenoso.

----------


## joseluiscanales

de hecho es necesario hacer un análisis de duelo para ver que condiciones tiene este en cuanto a su textura y estructura y si tu suelo tiene sales debes hacer riegos pesados siempre en cuanto tengas un buen tipo de agua es decir de conductividad baja y en donde los puedes hacer el universidad agraria la molina tiene buenos equipos .
suerte,saludos

----------


## Wilmmer Ivan

Gracias Jose luis, tomare las muestras del agua y del suelo.

----------


## sank

Como están mis estimados... soy de la provincia de Huaral y tengo varias huertas de paltas Hass y Fuerte entre los 2600 y 2700 metros sobre el nivel del mar, exactamente en la comunidad campesina de Carac, distrito 27 de Noviembre, provincia de Huaral. Tengo mas de 500 matas sembradas a 4.5 x 4.5 m, las que actualmente están en producción 100 matas de 5 años, que últimamente me han producido mas de 50 k por planta. Cualquier información adicional al 989536711. Saludos34070238_1890983284527754_3739047448127995904_n.jpg34105163_1890983294527753_8584171141025759232_n.jpg

----------


## sank

Aclimatación y control fitosanitario de plantones de palta hass a gran altitud: 2700 a mas.  https://agrosank.blogspot.com/2019/0...n-altitud.html

----------

